# Welcome Bassboy1



## Jim (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for joining! We got a great bunch of fisher folk here!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 29, 2007)

welcome. you have happened upon a great place with great people. i hope you enjoy. if you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bassboy1 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am now a member of 6 forums, most of which are large ones, and they don't have the down home hospitality of the little ones with fewer members.
Thanks!


----------

